# Wife/marriage



## Mrs white

I'm shanice white a wife travel agent and a mother of one lovely boy my main goal is to ensure that I focus on my future and also my son future I'm a people person who love my neighbor's


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Mrs white said:


> I'm shanice white a wife travel agent and a mother of one lovely boy my main goal is to ensure that I focus on my future and also my son future I'm a people person who love my neighbor's


Welcome, but you may want to edit that post and to remove your name, if that is your real name.


----------



## MattMatt

Please reach out to admin staff if you need to change your name on TAM.


----------

